# Birds plentiful



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw a few birds today. Seems to be many still around. I estimated I saw 700 on my way from work this evening.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Now that's a few birds...Birds are down in my area, but still pretty good!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

What happened to my post?????

I posted that it was highly possible that the pheasants in the pictures were on "pay to play" land. Most of us can't afford that. :eyeroll:

Did I hit a sensitive nerve for a moderator?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Fields of Dreams :beer: Cool Picts . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Not Pay to Hunt land at all. If fact, I travel this road every day and have yet to see a hunter in the area. There are several spots similiar to this in the area. All the birds concentrate in the adjacent woodlot cover and come out to feed. You would not believe the bird stacked into that cover. Well over 700.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ref said:


> What happened to my post?????
> 
> I posted that it was highly possible that the pheasants in the pictures were on "pay to play" land. Most of us can't afford that. :eyeroll:
> 
> Did I hit a sensitive nerve for a moderator?


Always to has to be some thing if you see that many birds. quit friken whining. I drive around mobridge every day and see roughly 200-400 rosters standing on the edge of public land and have only seen 1 group walk it.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Kurt......nice to see you whining about me whining. I hunt in areas with a lot of "pay to play" land and when I drive past flocks like the ones pictured, they are ALWAYS on fee hunting property.

I am glad for you that you can find birds like this in your area without having to pay. I'm not being sarcastic here. I really mean that you are fortunate. :beer:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

I am stunned to learn that there are 'plentiful' birds around places like Mobridge, Mott, Chamberlain, Pembina etc, etc. Quite a revelation indeed. :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

surprising aint it


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is amazing, are you sure those are not decoys or x-mas ornaments.

We all want GPS locations, I do just to see this as I am done for the season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ref said:


> What happened to my post?????
> 
> I posted that it was highly possible that the pheasants in the pictures were on "pay to play" land. Most of us can't afford that. :eyeroll:
> 
> Did I hit a sensitive nerve for a moderator?


No idea, actually.

Heck I have around 100 birds hanging out by my house north of Bismarck. The snow is pretty revealing on an areas bird numbers.


----------

